# Microsoft Funds the Anti-Hunting Movement



## tigers9 (Jun 2, 2007)

*HSUS, MS and BOFA*

HSUS is after anybody who has contact with animals, (hunters, farmers, entertainers, pet owners, etc...).We, exotic animal owners, issued REXANO, www.rexano.org, press release on May 23, 2007 regarding MS/HSUS connection.

We all are in this together, we have a common enemy, animal rights (AR) freaks, and we have to stick together fighting for and protecting each other rights and freedoms. 


See out website for more details. In addition to campaign against MS/HSUS connection, we also have a campaign against Bank of America (BOFA), since they have been helping HSUS since last year with their HSUS card, where they donate 25 cents out of every 100 dollars BOFA customers spend, so contact BOFA and MS and ask them to get educated before committing to extremist animal rights groups who want to remove steaks form their tables and leather chairs form their offices and fancy cars.



Zuzana Kukol

www.rexano.org


----------



## spangler (Feb 2, 2007)

I've posted another way to show MS how you feel here http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=507331 .

Write your organizations that you do support and encourage them to switch away from putting money in MS coffers by informing them that they have a choice. How much sense does it make for them to support hunting, but use MS products which are funding anti-hunters?

MS will ignore letters, unless you include that due to their actions you have switched away from MS products and are now running Linux (or another OS) or at least using OpenOffice instead of buying MS Office. They have to know that action like this will hit them in the pocketbook.

http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=507331


----------



## Yellowfin (Mar 6, 2007)

I'm very glad that Dell now has fully set up Linux systems for sale and openly advertised to the public. By that means only will Microsoft be dislodged.


----------



## spangler (Feb 2, 2007)

Yellowfin said:


> I'm very glad that Dell now has fully set up Linux systems for sale and openly advertised to the public. By that means only will Microsoft be dislodged.


It is about time. I'm surprised they went through with it. 

I'm glad they decided to go with Ubuntu Linux on the desktop. It is a pretty doggone userfriendly OS. Most people find it much easier to install and use than windows.

I have used a lot of different distributions since 1993 and right now I'm pretty sold on Ubuntu.

-Andrew


----------



## tigers9 (Jun 2, 2007)

*MUST read article about H$U$*

Hi, hope you find this interesting.

Zuzana Kukol

www.rexano.org



http://sandiegodog.wordpress.com/20...ety-of-the-united-states-by-christopher-aust/



June 13th, 2007 

By Christopher Aust
August 2004
I was rather amazed at the number of people who wrote to me about my
opinions regarding the Humane Society of the United States (HSUS) when I did my last
few articles. Then again, maybe I shouldn’t be. Before about two weeks ago,
I myself was rather ignorant as to the real goals of HSUS, and where their,
(actually your) money goes. As I always do though, I decided to edumacate
myself about them.
I also conducted a poll of 100 average people. Just the average Joe in the
street. 94% of the people thought HSUS ran the local shelters in their
community. 4% knew about their other programs and the remaining 2% had no idea who
they were. Of the 94% all said they would donate to HSUS based on what they
knew about them. I’m betting HSUS is banking, literally, on these types of
individuals.
I also went online and found some rather interesting, at times quite
scary, information on several web sites. I would have interviewed a HSUS
representative, but after last week’s newsletter, I got an email from one that
was little more than hate mail and very offensive!
Founders Coleman Burke, then president of the American Bible Society,
Cleveland Amory and Helen Jones, founded HSUS in 1954. As far as I have been able
to tell, Mr. Burke served as their President until 1970 when John Hoyt, a
Presbyterian minister, took over as President and CEO until 1996.
Until just a few months ago, the President and CEO was Paul Irwin, a
Methodist minister. The current CEO and President is Wayne Pacelle who
admittedly has had ties with some radical (and I mean radical) animal rights
groups in the past.
Now, is it important I mention the religious background? Maybe and maybe
not.
What I noticed though is the organization, at least to me, has an
evangelical feel. Is this a bad thing? No. I don’t see why unless you are
running the finances in a manner similar to Jim and Tammie Faye Baker! That
sure is the way it looks to me.
Officers and Directors
HSUS is an organization with their primary focus being animals. As I
reviewed the names and titles of the Board Officers and Directors, I found
it curious they had no DVM’s (vets) on either. They have three MDs’, three
PhDs’ and six attorneys. Am I the only one that finds this odd? Plenty of
lawyers, but no vet.
Hmmmâ€¦Maybe it’s just a typo.
Comparative Financial Operations Report
When I conducted my interview with Kathy Bauch a few weeks ago, she refused
to answer any questions regarding HSUS’ finances for a “newsletter. ” She did
offer to send me their 2003 financials though. This is what they send
whenever some one has questions about their finances. As I mentioned last week, if
it was similar to what they have online, it would be vague and difficult to
decipher. What I got was much more.
What I received is their 2003 Annual Report. It is a twenty-one page
“report” that was obviously very expensive to print. Tucked way in the back
is exactly what I expected.
A vague and difficult to read one page financial report. The rest
appears to me to be a very expensive sales letter and nothing more, complete
with a postage paid envelope to send in your donation.
Now you might say, “So what? They have to promote themselves.” I agree.
However, this publication has six pages of calendar quality photos of
nothing but animals. Two and a half pages of self-glorifying articles from HSUS
staff, none of which was necessary. How much donor money could have been saved
by deleting this junk from the thousands and thousands of these reports they
printed?
According to the Comparative Financial Operations Report for 2003, the HSUS
has $116,205,882. 00 in total liability and net assets. Over $5,000,000 of
that is in cash and cash equivalents, and another nearly five and a half
million in receivables. They also have nearly $93,000,000 in market value
investments. Not too bad.
In 2003, in revenue, additions and transfers, HSUS made $6,923,670. Of that
amount, sheltering programs received $10,551,527 and it was shared with
animal habitat and wildlife programs. Now, assuming it was an even split,
sheltering
programs received $3,517,175.66 Now that’s a lot of money, but not when you
consider a good sized shelter can cost hundreds of thousands of dollars a
year to run, three million is really a drop in the bucket. They spent
$21,145,769. 00 in fundraising and membership
development.
Six times what they put into their shelter programs, which is what most
people I talked to think HSUS does with the money donated to them.
Providing Help or Selling It
I’m not sure what they spent the money on for their shelter programs, but I
will assure you they didn’t fund any shelters. In fact, they charge shelters
and Animal Control offices for their assistance and instructional material. I
have been able to find little and or nothing HSUS doesn’t charge for when it
comes to helping a shelter and their educational programs.
For instance, lets say you or your town runs an animal shelter that is
struggling for one reason or another, which most are, HSUS is ready to come
in and help.
For between $4000.00 and $20,000.00 they will send their experts to your
shelter through their Animal Services Consultation Program. The fee depends on
the size of the agency and the complexity of its programs, charged on a
sliding scale based on your agency’s resources. In other words, the more you have,
the more they’ll take.
Youth Programs
Now, lets go back to our youth. You’re in middle or high school and want to
start a club to promote rescue and do things to help companion animals. HSUS
can help you with that, too. Just go to humaneteen.org. There you can buy a
package full of all kinds of propaganda and learn to be a full-fledged animal
activist. They will sell your child a club starter kit for $22.00 and then
give activity suggestions like their “Fight Fur” program.
Here they encourage kids to make flyers and hand them out in front of
businesses to protest against shoppers buying fur. HSUS will also give your child
cards to distribute at such events. They’ll show your child pictures of dead
animals in traps and direct them to other sites where they can see pictures of
hunters beating seals over the head.
They will also promote vegen/vegetarian lifestyles to your child. Just
go to the message board for kids and you can read how many of the kids are
distressed, after reading the material HSUS SOLD them, because their parents
will not let them go vegen. You will also see posts promoting PETA!
Now I want to be fair here. They do have some decent material that is age
appropriate and educational in nature. I think it’s overpriced; for instance,
your child can rent a video to show their class for $25.00, but some of it is
good material.
However, there is little promoting appropriate training, grooming or
responsible ownership of companion animals. It seems to me the whole focus
is turning our children into activists, vegens and extremists.
Now if I want my child to be a vegen, or an activist, I will make that
decision and not HSUS. Our kids have enough on their plate without having to
be weighed down with this information or agenda. Additionally, kids are kids
and don’t always make appropriate decisions. When dealing with complex
issues like activism and protesting, it would be easy for them to get into trouble
or hurt.
Doesn’t PETA target children too?
Ethical Financial Practices
Let’s get back to the money: Former President John Hoyt once instructed his
members on becoming more humane: “We begin, I suggest, by living more simply,
more sparingly.” Let’s see how he did. He made around $200,000.00 in the
late 1980’s running HSUS. In 1986, HSUS bought his house in Maryland for
$310,000 and allowed him and his family to live there, free of rent, until 1992.
When he retired as CEO, HSUS gave him a $1,000,000.00 bonus.
Paul Irwin, another former President, while making $300,000.00 from HSUS,
was given an $85,000.00 interest free loan to renovate his cabin in Maine. The
cabin was held in trust by HSUS, however his family continued to use it until
he died. This is just the tip of the iceberg. Makes me wonder.
Guilty by Association
Let’s look at some of HSUS’ associations: In April of 2000 HSUS sent
J.P. Goodwin as its emissary on an anti-fur mission to China. Goodwin is not
just any animal rights zealot, he was an avowed member of Animal Liberation
Front (ALF), a group once called one of the biggest domestic terrorist
organizations by the FBI. He had been convicted for vandalism of several fur
retailers and their property. Less than a year later, he was formerly identified as
a HSUS legislative staff member.
If you don’t know about ALF you should check them out. They truly scare the
heck out of me. They are, in my opinion, every bit as much a threat to people
as Al Quiada. I cannot believe HSUS would hire such a person. When asked
questions about an arson fire at a slaughter house in Petaluma, California, and
a Utah feed co-op that nearly killed a family, Goodwin stated, “We’re
ecstatic!”
Then, there is the PETA connection …
HSUS has repeatedly hired PETA employees in their organization. Their head
of investigations, several investigators, a computer programmer, just to name
a few.
Sorry folks, my opinion is, once a terrorist, always a terrorist. When
HSUS hires these people, they appear to support the crimes these individuals
may have been involved in.
In 2003, HSUS VP Martin Stephens was asked to recommend three people to
serve on an EPA “pollution prevention and toxics” panel. Two of his three choices
were PETA employees.
All Talk and No Action
While HSUS will admit they don’t run or fund any shelters, you usually find
it at the bottom of the page or tucked away somewhere near the end of a
statement.
As I mentioned before, they don’t put their money where their mouth is.
Get this â€¦
In 1995, when the Washington DC animal shelter was going to have to close
due to a budget shortfall, HSUS (based in DC) offered to build and operate a DC
shelter at its own expense to serve as a national model. There were, of
course, conditions.
HSUS wanted the city to give it 3-5 acres of land and tax exempt status for
all of its real estate holdings in the District of Columbia. (Remember, they
buy some executives homes to live in among other property holdings.) The DC
government offered a long-term lease but HSUS refused to proceed unless it
would “own absolutely” the land. The district declined, and the only HSUS funded
animal shelter never materialized.
HSUS, who makes and has enough money to fund a shelter in every state, as
well as subsidize spay/neuter programs, declined to help the dogs in its own
back yard.
Why? Money is all I can think of. Perhaps they were afraid they would
soil their Armani suits by actually working with a dog.
The New CEO
Rather than go on a tirade about the new President and CEO of HSUS, I have
put some quotes from him below. Read them, and you decide.
“I think they wanted the aggressive approach,” he says. “They wanted someone
who was going to think things up. And they got him.” June 2004, Washington
Post when asked about his selection as CEO.
“We have no problem with the extinction of domestic animals. They are
creations of human selective breeding.” Quoted in Animal People, May, 1993
Overview
I could go on for days about HSUS, but I will stop here. In my opinion, they
are little more than an organization whose main agenda is filling the
coffers and pushing an extremist agenda through misinformation and exploitation.
Again, my opinion, they have done nothing but profit from the contributions of
people who don’t know any better. I have tried to see it otherwise, I simply
can’t. I highly recommend you go to activistcash. com and see what they have
there about HSUS and their connection with PETA. There are several other
sites I found interesting, as well as many stories about HSUS in the archive of
the Washington Post.
Would I give anything to the Humane Society of the United States? Yes I
would. A pooper-scooper, they can use to go clean my yard. At least then we would
know they actually have done something for a dog this year.
This article may be republished using the following attribution box:
————
Copyright Â©2004 Christopher Aust, Master Dog Trainer Creator:
The Natural Cooperative Training System (NCTS) for Dogs
The Instinctual Development System (IDS) for Puppies Subscribe to the
BARK ‘n’ SCRATCH Newsletter: [email protected] Dog-Training. com_
(http://us.f625.mail.yahoo.com/ym/[email protected])
VISIT NOW: _http://www.Master- Dog-Training. com_
(http://www.master-dog-training.com/)


----------



## 350 FPS (Sep 3, 2006)

Well then ditch you winblows PD and get a MAC.


----------



## tigers9 (Jun 2, 2007)

*Free anti AR poster*

http://www.bloggernews.net/18102



REXANO urges all pro animal entities to stick together now more than ever.
This post was written by REXANO on 25 June, 2007 (13:27) | All News | [e] 1 Views

Editorial by REXANO 

Las Vegas, NV, June 25, 2007–In the current climate of constant animal rights (AR) activists attacks on animal industry, REXANO (Responsible Exotic Animal Ownership) is hoping individuals and groups will stop focusing on our differences and concentrate on our common enemy and cause: to educate the public and to win the war against AR and uninformed legislators who are trying to legislate us to extinction. 

To jump start the unifying and educational process, REXANO is offering a free beautiful “anti AR movement” downloadable flyer in 3 sizes, from small to poster size: http://www.rexano.org/Posters/ARmovement.htm

It can be used in your pet store, veterinarian office, school outreach, traveling educational or entertaining exhibit, etc…to educate the public about the AR threat to our way of life. 

These powerful and well funded AR groups, instead of truly helping captive animals and wild conservation directly, work hard on eventually eliminate all animal uses, including removing pets from our homes, meat from our tables, leather goods from our closets, animals from zoos, rodeos, circuses and medical research, as well as hunters from our forests. It is time for all pro animal welfare groups to realize how AR movement is implementing a very clever “divide and rule” strategy.

According to Wikipedia:” In politics and sociology, divide and rule (also known as divide and conquer) is a combination political, military and economic strategy of gaining and maintaining power by breaking up larger concentrations of power into chunks that individually have less power than the one implementing the strategy. In reality, it often refers to a strategy where small power groups are prevented from linking up and becoming more powerful, since it is difficult to break up existing power structures.” 

The same way all dog owners shouldn’t be judged and banned because few are irresponsible abusers and dog fighters, the same way all hunters shouldn’t be judged and banned because few individuals are poachers, the same way all horse owners shouldn’t be judged and banned because few starve their horses, is the same way private exotic animal owners shouldn’t be banned because there are few irresponsible (often already illegal ones) who make the whole industry look bad. 

AR often employ the same tactics to keep animal groups separated: using cute images of orphaned ‘Bambi’ to turn public against all hunters, cute lamb images to go against farmers, and extremely rare sensationalized exotic animal attack to further, step by step, their final agenda of no animals in captivity. 

In reality, In the USA, only one person dies per year as a result of attacks by captive big cats, 1.5 by captive reptiles, 0.125 by captive bear and 0 by captive non-human primate. In comparison, 45,000 people die each year in traffic accidents, 47 by lightening, and 1,600 by falling from stairs. However, AR would like the public to believe out children are being massacred by horrible exotic pets on their way to school.

It is interesting to note that the original “United we stand, divided we fall” phrase has origin in the ancient Greece in an animal related fable by Aesop: 

“The Four Oxen and the Lion”. 

A Lion used to prowl about a field in which Four Oxen used to dwell. Many a time he tried to attack them; but whenever he came near they turned their tails to one another, so that whichever way he approached them he was met by the horns of one of them. At last, however, they fell a-quarrelling among themselves, and each went off to pasture alone in a separate corner of the field. Then the Lion attacked them one by one and soon made an end of all four.

United we stand, divided we fall. 

It is our hope all pro animal people realize we need to support each other and our different animal uses to protect our rights to keep and use the animals of our choice. 

REXANO is free web resource designed to give much needed tools and statistics based research material to private owners of exotic and wild animals to fight unfair legislation in the USA. Current focus of www.REXANO.org is to reverse the trend in over regulation, with the desire that in the near future to work on repealing excessive regulations and bans on private ownership of exotics.


----------



## Yellowfin (Mar 6, 2007)

Is there any effort at all underway to eradicate HSUS instead of merely contend with them?


----------



## littleyellow (Feb 1, 2007)

I find it hard to believe that computer companies would side with hunters. Any of em. I will just keep what I have...besides I just got Vista Pro for $10 and Office 2007.


----------



## rconry (Jul 26, 2004)

i guess this makes me like LINUX more and more. besides windows crashes and freezes up way too much. my linux has never done either.

www.linux.org
www.sun.com


----------



## Moon (Jul 16, 2006)

*MS will never know the difference*

But I WILL!!! Selling my lap top and getting a MAC..................until they screw up


----------



## spangler (Feb 2, 2007)

littleyellow said:


> I find it hard to believe that computer companies would side with hunters. Any of em.


Why not?



> I will just keep what I have...besides I just got Vista Pro for $10 and Office 2007.


Don't forget to add in your anti-virus costs. Oh and something to remove spyware. Oh and the fact that after about 6 months so much crap has been loaded onto your system that it crawls unless you reload it.

Would you write a $10 check to PETA?

Linux is free.
Openoffice is also free and replaces everything that 95% of MS Office users need flawlessly.

-Andrew


----------



## BEETLE GUY (Apr 14, 2007)

Were are all the groups that we all belong to like SCI?


----------

